# VF-17 Corsair drawing ...



## chicoartist (Dec 9, 2010)

A small drawing I did over several nights recently. It may or may not end up as a small painting ...

South Pacific Hot Rods
10 x 15 in., pencil on Bristol


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## HOUSTON (Dec 9, 2010)

EXCELLENT ...lovely pencil work


HOUSTON


----------



## P40NUT (Dec 9, 2010)

Great rendering!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2010)

I like it !


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2010)

Me too. You've captured the lighting extremely well!


----------



## chicoartist (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys! 

I will be doing a small painting based on this drawing ... AND I'll be doing a much larger Corsair painting next year featuring this same aircraft (Big Jim Streig's #3 from VF-17). 2011 will be a good year for Hogs! 8)

Cheers!
Wade


----------



## Astaldo711 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice! I wish I had half your talent!


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 12, 2010)

really nice work!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

WOW!! Excellent work sir!!!


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 10, 2011)

Just finished this one up - hope to include it in our aviation art exhibition at the Museum of Aviation at Warner Robins opening Feb. 5th.


South Pacific Hot Rods
12 x 18 in. Oil on linen
Completed 2011
Collection the artist

Two VF-17 "Jolly Rogers" F4U Corsairs cavort above the clouds during a rare break from combat ops, circa November 1943. Sporting beards in many cases and known for their aggressiveness, "Blackburn's Irregulars", as the pilots of VF-17 were known in certain quarters, actually played a large role during their own training period in preparing the Corsair for fleet-wide use. They didn't do so bad once they entered combat, either, scoring a record 152 victories in only 76 days of combat during the Solomons campaign.

The featured aircraft, side #3, was flown by ENS Frederick J. "Big Jim" Streig. Streig flew two tours with the Jolly Rogers and made ace in the Corsair, scoring 5.5 confirmed aerial victories and claiming 2.0 damaged. Jim was promoted to Commander in 1956 and retired from the Navy in 1969. Always a popular presence at Jolly Rogers reunions over the years, "Big Jim" died in August 1995 after a long illness.







Wade


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent work Wade!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2011)

Certainly is !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 10, 2011)

thats really nice!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2011)

Well done mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent work mate!


----------



## chicoartist (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks so much, guys! There will be many more Navy projects in the future ... I recently purchased the 4-volume Monogram Navy/USMC colors set and need to justify it! 

Cheers!
Wade


----------

